# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Cosmote: Τιμολογιακές αλλαγές σε προγράμματα Συμβολαίου και ΚαρτοΣυμβολαίου, για ιδιώτες & επαγγελματίες

## ariadgr

Ανακοινώνεται ότι από 25/04/2017 για τους συνδρομητές συμβολαίου  και ΚαρτοΣυμβολαίου COSMOTE των παρακάτω προγραμμάτων θα ισχύουν οι  ακόλουθες τροποποιήσεις:

Αυξάνονται κατά 100ΜΒ τα διαθέσιμα ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο  internet εντός Ελλάδος στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Mobile ΚαρτοΣυμβόλαιο 23,  COSMOTE Mobile ΚαρτοΣυμβόλαιο 28 και COSMOTE Mobile 1500-30.Αυξάνονται κατά 150ΜΒ τα διαθέσιμα ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο  internet εντός Ελλάδος, στα προγράμματα συμβολαίου COSMOTE Mobile S,  COSMOTE Mobile 1500-20Π, COSMOTE Mobile 1500-25, COSMOTE Mobile Plus 20,  COSMOTE Mobile Plus 25, COSMOTE Mobile Προς Όλους 25, COSMOTE 20,  COSMOTE 25, COSMOTE ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ 15, COSMOTE ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ 20 ΠΑΛΑΙΟ,  COSMOTE ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ 25 ΠΑΛΑΙΟ, COSMOTE ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ 30. Στα ανωτέρω  προγράμματα καθώς και στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Mobile Βασικό, Βασικό  Πρόγραμμα 1 & COSMOTE Βασικό 1 – Προνομιακό,  *αυξάνεται το  ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο κατά 1,50€*.Αυξάνονται κατά 250ΜΒ τα διαθέσιμα ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο  internet εντός Ελλάδος, στα προγράμματα συμβολαίου COSMOTE MOBILE M,  COSMOTE Mobile 1500-35, COSMOTE Mobile 1500-45, COSMOTE Mobile Plus 35,  COSMOTE Mobile Plus 45, COSMOTE Mobile Προς Όλους 35, COSMOTE 35,  COSMOTE 45, COSMOTE ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ 35 ΠΑΛΑΙΟ, COSMOTE ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ 45 Π,  COSMOTE ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ 45 ΠΑΛΑΙΟ και *αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο  των ανωτέρω προγραμμάτων  κατά 2,50€*.Αυξάνονται κατά 350ΜΒ τα διαθέσιμα ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο  internet εντός Ελλάδος, στα προγράμματα συμβολαίου COSMOTE MOBILE L,  COSMOTE MOBILE XL, COSMOTE Mobile Plus 65, COSMOTE Mobile Προς Όλους 50,  COSMOTE 55, COSMOTE 65, COSMOTE ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ 55 ΠΑΛΑΙΟ και *αυξάνεται το  ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο των ανωτέρω προγραμμάτων κατά 3,50€*.Αυξάνεται κατά 1.000’ ο διαθέσιμος χρόνος ομιλίας για κλήσεις  εντός Ελλάδας προς όλα τα εθνικά δίκτυα σταθερής και κινητής τηλεφωνίας,   κατά 1000 τα διαθέσιμα SMS για αποστολή μηνυμάτων εντός Ελλάδας προς  όλα τα εθνικά δίκτυα κινητής τηλεφωνίας στα προγράμματα συμβολαίου  COSMOTE Mobile Family 65  & COSMOTE Mobile Family 100 και *αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο των ανωτέρω προγραμμάτων κατά 3,50€*. Επίσης  αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο του προγράμματος COSMOTE Mobile  Family 10 κατά 1,50€.Αυξάνονται κατά 100ΜΒ τα διαθέσιμα ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο  internet εντός Ελλάδος στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Mobile ΚαρτοΣυμβόλαιο  21.5, COSMOTE Mobile ΚαρτοΣυμβόλαιο 26.5, COSMOTE Mobile ΚαρτοΣυμβόλαιο  προς Όλους 27.5 και COSMOTE Mobile ΚαρτοΣυμβόλαιο 32.5 και *αυξάνεται το  ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο των προγραμμάτων  κατά 1,40€*.Αυξάνονται κατά 175ΜΒ τα διαθέσιμα ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο  internet εντός Ελλάδος στα προγράμματα COSMOTE ΚαρτοΣυμβόλαιο ΔΧΟ 15,  COSMOTE ΚαρτοΣυμβόλαιο ΔΧΟ 20, COSMOTE ΚαρτοΣυμβόλαιο ΔΧΟ 25, COSMOTE  ΚαρτοΣυμβόλαιο ΔΧΟ 30, COSMOTE ΚαρτοΣυμβόλαιο ΔΧΟ 35, ΚαρτοΣυμβόλαιο  Προς όλους 30, ΚαρτοΣυμβόλαιο Προς όλους 30 Π και *αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο των προγραμμάτων  κατά 1,80€*.

Προγράμματα COSMOTE Mobile Internet για οικιακούς και εταιρικούς συνδρομητές συμβολαίου:
Αυξάνονται κατά 50ΜΒ τα διαθέσιμα ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο Internet εντός Ελλάδος στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Mobile Internet Basic & COSMOTE Mobile Internet 100MB ΠΑΛ. Επιπρόσθετα, στο πρόγραμμα COSMOTE Mobile Internet Basic, η χρέωση μετά την κατανάλωση των δωρεάν MB τροποποιείται από κλιμακωτή (1-20ΜΒ: 1,0420€/MB, 20MB-250MB:0,5210€/MB, άνω των 250ΜΒ:0,1042€/MB) σε ενιαία, με χρέωση 0,1042€/MB. Η ογκοχρέωση μετά την κατανάλωση των δωρεάν ΜΒ παραμένει ανά 1KB, με ελάχιστη χρέωση 1ΚΒ ανά σύνδεση.Αυξάνονται κατά 200ΜΒ τα διαθέσιμα ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο Internet εντός Ελλάδος στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Mobile Internet 1GB ΠΑΛ. & COSMOTE Mobile Internet 1GB Π.Αυξάνονται κατά 512ΜΒ τα διαθέσιμα ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο Internet εντός Ελλάδος στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Mobile Internet 2GB, COSMOTE Mobile Internet 5GB, COSMOTE Mobile Internet 2GB ΠΑΛ., COSMOTE Mobile Internet 5GB ΠΑΛ., COSMOTE Mobile Internet Any Way 2GB ΠΑΛ. & COSMOTE Mobile Internet Any Way 5GB ΠΑΛ.Αυξάνονται κατά 1024ΜΒ τα διαθέσιμα ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο Internet εντός Ελλάδος στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Mobile Internet 10GB & COSMOTE Mobile Internet 10GB ΠΑΛ.Αυξάνονται κατά 2048ΜΒ τα διαθέσιμα ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο Internet εντός Ελλάδος στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Mobile Internet 20GB, COSMOTE Mobile Internet 20GB ΠΑΛ. & COSMOTE Mobile Internet Unlimited.

Σε όλα τα προαναφερθέντα προγράμματα COSMOTE Mobile Internet, *αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο κατά 2€*. 


Η *χρέωση για κλήσεις ομιλίας* και video-κλήσεις εντός Ελλάδος προς όλα τα εθνικά δίκτυα σταθερής και κινητής τηλεφωνίας (γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς και αριθμούς κινητής τηλεφωνίας) *μετά την κατανάλωση των δωρεάν λεπτών* στα προγράμματα συμβολαίου για ιδιώτες των σειρών COSMOTE ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ (εξαιρούνται τα προγράμματα COSMOTE ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ με Internet ΠΑΛ), COSMOTE ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ ΠΑΛΑΙΑ, COSMOTE ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ ΠΑΛ, COSMOTE Mobile, COSMOTE Mobile Family, COSMOTE Mobile 1500, COSMOTE Mobile Plus, COSMOTE Mobile Προς Όλους, COSMOTE 20 έως Platinum καθώς και του προγράμματος COSMOTE Mobile Μηδενικό Πάγιο, αυξάνεται από 0,0082€/δευτ. σε 0,0090€/δευτ. και η χρέωση για τις ανωτέρω κλήσεις ομιλίας και video-κλήσεις μετά την κατανάλωση των δωρεάν λεπτών σε όλα τα προγράμματα ΚαρτοΣυμβολαίου COSMOTE *αυξάνεται από 0,0090€/δευτ. σε 0,0095€/δευτ.*

Όλα τα υπόλοιπα χαρακτηριστικά των παραπάνω προγραμμάτων Συμβολαίου και Καρτοσυμβολαίου παραμένουν ως έχουν. 

Προγράμματα συμβολαίου COSMOTE Business Mobile:

Αυξάνονται κατά 50MB τα διαθέσιμα ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο Internet εντός Ελλάδος στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Business Mobile Aπεριόριστα με Ιnternet 25 και COSMOTE Business Mobile Aπεριόριστα με Ιnternet 35 και *αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο κατά 2,90€*.Αυξάνονται κατά 100MB τα διαθέσιμα ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο Internet εντός Ελλάδος στο πρόγραμμα COSMOTE Business Mobile προς Όλους 100 και *αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο κατά 2,40€*.Αυξάνονται κατά 100MB τα διαθέσιμα ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο Internet εντός Ελλάδος στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Business Mobile προς Όλους 150, COSMOTE Business Mobile 150, COSMOTE Business Mobile 400, COSMOTE Business Mobile Aπεριόριστα με Ιnternet 45, COSMOTE BUSINESS ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ με Internet 25 ΠΑΛ, COSMOTE BUSINESS ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ με Internet 45 ΠΑΛ και *αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο κατά 2,90€*.Αυξάνονται κατά 100MB τα διαθέσιμα ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο Internet εντός Ελλάδος στo πρόγραμμα COSMOTE Business Mobile Value 25 και *το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο τoυ προγράμματος κατά 2,69€*.Αυξάνονται κατά 150MB τα διαθέσιμα ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο Internet εντός Ελλάδος στo πρόγραμμα COSMOTE Business Mobile Aπεριόριστα με Ιnternet 60 και *αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο τoυ προγράμματος κατά 3,90€*.Αυξάνονται κατά 150MB τα διαθέσιμα ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο Internet εντός Ελλάδος στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Business Mobile 1.000, COSMOTE και COSMOTE BUSINESS ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ με Internet 35 ΠΑΛ. και *αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο των προγραμμάτων κατά 2,90€*.Αυξάνονται κατά 200MB τα διαθέσιμα ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο Internet εντός Ελλάδος στo πρόγραμμα COSMOTE Business Mobile προς Όλους 400 και *αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο τoυ προγράμματος κατά 2,90€*.Αυξάνονται κατά 200MB τα διαθέσιμα ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο Internet εντός Ελλάδος στo πρόγραμμα COSMOTE Business Mobile Value 35 και *αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο τoυ προγράμματος κατά 2,61€*.Αυξάνονται κατά 250MB τα διαθέσιμα ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο Internet εντός Ελλάδος στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Business Mobile 1.500, COSMOTE Business Mobile 3.000 και COSMOTE Business Mobile Απεριόριστα με Ιnternet 80 και *αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο των προγραμμάτων κατά 3,90€*.Αυξάνονται κατά 300MB τα διαθέσιμα ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο Internet εντός Ελλάδος στο πρόγραμμα COSMOTE Business Mobile Value 45 και *αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο του προγράμματος κατά 2,53€*.Αυξάνονται κατά 300MB τα διαθέσιμα ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο Internet εντός Ελλάδος στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Business Mobile προς Όλους 1.000 και *αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο του προγράμματος κατά 2,90€*.Αυξάνονται κατά 500MB τα διαθέσιμα ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο Internet εντός Ελλάδος στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Business Mobile προς Όλους 1.500, COSMOTE Business Mobile προς Όλους 3.000 και *αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο του προγράμματος κατά 3,90€*.Αυξάνονται κατά 1.024MB τα διαθέσιμα ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο Internet εντός Ελλάδος στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Business Mobile προς Όλους 5.000, COSMOTE Business Mobile προς Όλους 10.000 και COSMOTE Business Mobile 5.000 και *αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο του προγράμματος κατά 3,90€*.Στα προγράμματα COSMOTE BUSINESS, COSMOTE BUSINESS PLUS, COSMOTE Business Mobile Plus Π, COSMOTE Business Mobile Βασικό αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο του προγράμματος κατά 1,00€. Στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Business Mobile Plus 100 έως 1.000, COSMOTE Business Mobile Απεριόριστα 20 εως COSMOTE Business Mobile Απεριόριστα 50, COSMOTE BUSINESS PLUS 180, COSMOTE BUSINESS PLUS 180 P, COSMOTE BUSINESS PLUS 300 P O, COSMOTE BUSINESS PLUS 540 P και COSMOTE BUSINESS PLUS 90 P αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο του προγράμματος κατά 1,90€. Στο Πρόγραμμα COSMOTE Business Mobile 100 αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο του προγράμματος κατά 2,40€.

Για όλα τα παραπάνω Επαγγελματικά προγράμματα μειώνεται το μηνιαίο πάγιο των Πακέτων Διεθνών Κλήσεων "Mobile Πακέτο Διεθνή 150" από 9,98 σε  8,90 ευρώ και "Mobile Πακέτο Διεθνή 300" από 17,04 σε 15,90 ευρώ. Επίσης, αντικαθίσταται το πακέτο EXTRA 120ΛΕΠΤΑ από το EXTRA 150ΛΕΠΤΑ το οποίο, με την ίδια χρέωση  (5 ευρώ) προσφέρει 150 λεπτά ομιλίας αντί 120 εντός Ελλάδος προς όλα τα εθνικά δίκτυα σταθερής και κινητής τηλεφωνίας (γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς και αριθμούς κινητής τηλεφωνίας). 

Προγράμματα COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control:

Αυξάνονται κατά 50MB τα διαθέσιμα ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο Internet εντός Ελλάδος στο πρόγραμμα COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control Value 20 και αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο κατά 2,23€.Αυξάνονται κατά 50MB τα διαθέσιμα ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο Internet εντός Ελλάδος στο πρόγραμμα COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control προς Όλους 25 και αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο κατά 2,29€.Αυξάνονται κατά 100MB τα διαθέσιμα ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο Internet εντός Ελλάδος στο πρόγραμμα COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control Value 25 και αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο κατά 2,29€.Αυξάνονται κατά 100MB τα διαθέσιμα ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο Internet εντός Ελλάδος στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control Value 30 και COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control προς Όλους 30 και αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο των προγραμμάτων κατά 2,25€.Στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control 10 αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο του προγράμματος κατά 1,00€. Στο πρόγραμμα COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control 20 αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο του προγράμματος κατά 2,40€. Στο πρόγραμμα COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control 30 αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο του προγράμματος κατά 2,50€. Στο πρόγραμμα COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control Value 20 ΠΑΛ αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο του προγράμματος κατά 2,23€. Στο πρόγραμμα COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control Value 25 ΠΑΛ αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο του προγράμματος κατά 2,29€. Στα Προγράμματα COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control Value 30 ΠΑΛ και COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control προς Όλους 30 ΠΑΛ αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο του προγράμματος κατά 2,25€

Για τα Προγράμματα Συμβολαίου COSMOTE Business Mobile:
Η χρέωση για κλήσεις ομιλίας και video-κλήσεις εντός Ελλάδος προς όλα τα εθνικά δίκτυα σταθερής και κινητής τηλεφωνίας (γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς και αριθμούς κινητής τηλεφωνίας) μετά την κατανάλωση των δωρεάν λεπτών στα προγράμματα συμβολαίου για Επαγγελματίες αυξάνεται από 0,0061€/δευτ σε 0,0068€/δευτ και η χρέωση αποστολής γραπτών μηνυμάτων για τις ίδιες ανωτέρω κατηγορίες αυξάνεται από 0,1360€/SMS σε 0,15€/SMS στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Business Mobile προς Όλους 100 έως COSMOTE Business Mobile προς Όλους 10.000 , COSMOTE Business Mobile Value 25 έως COSMOTE Business Mobile Value 45.Η χρέωση για κλήσεις ομιλίας και video-κλήσεις εντός Ελλάδος προς όλα τα εθνικά δίκτυα σταθερής και κινητής τηλεφωνίας (γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς και αριθμούς κινητής τηλεφωνίας) μετά την κατανάλωση των δωρεάν λεπτών στα προγράμματα συμβολαίου για Επαγγελματίες αυξάνεται από 0,0058€/δευτ σε 0,0065€/δευτ και η χρέωση αποστολής γραπτών μηνυμάτων για τις ίδιες ανωτέρω κατηγορίες αυξάνεται από 0,1360€/SMS σε 0,15€/SMS στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Business Mobile 100,COSMOTE Business Mobile 150 έως COSMOTE Business Mobile 5.000, COSMOTE Business Mobile Απεριόριστα με Ιnternet 25 έως COSMOTE Business Mobile Απεριόριστα με Ιnternet 80, COS. BUS. ΑΠΕΡ. inter. 25 ΠΑΛ έως COS. BUS. ΑΠΕΡ. inter. 150 ΠΑΛ, COSMOTE Business Mobile Europe 60 εώς COSMOTE Business Mobile Europe 80.Η χρέωση για εθνικές κλήσεις ομιλίας και video-κλήσεις εντός Ελλάδος προς όλα τα εθνικά δίκτυα σταθερής και κινητής τηλεφωνίας (γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς και αριθμούς κινητής τηλεφωνίας) μετά την κατανάλωση των δωρεάν λεπτών στα προγράμματα συμβολαίου για Επαγγελματίες αυξάνεται από 0,0058€/δευτ σε 0,0065€/δευτ και η χρέωση αποστολής γραπτών μηνυμάτων για τις ίδιες ανωτέρω κατηγορίες αυξάνεται από 0,1251€/SMS σε 0,14€/SMS στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Business Mobile Plus 100 έως COSMOTE Business Mobile Plus 1.000, COSMOTE Business Mobile Απεριόριστα 20 έως COSMOTE Business Mobile Απεριόριστα 120.Η χρέωση για εθνικές κλήσεις ομιλίας και video-κλήσεις εντός Ελλάδος προς όλα τα εθνικά δίκτυα σταθερής και κινητής τηλεφωνίας (γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς και αριθμούς κινητής τηλεφωνίας) μετά την κατανάλωση των δωρεάν λεπτών στα προγράμματα συμβολαίου για Επαγγελματίες αυξάνεται από 0,0036 ευρώ/δευτ. σε 0,0040 ευρώ/δευτ. Για το πρόγραμμα COSMOTE BUSINESS αυξάνεται η χρέωση για εθνικές κλήσεις ομιλίας προς Σταθερά, κινητά Cosmote και Ενδο-εταιρικές κλήσεις από 0,0031 ευρώ/δευτ. σε 0,0035 ευρώ/δευτ., η χρέωση για κλήσεις προς κινητά από 0,0050 ευρώ/δευτ. σε 0,0055 ευρώ/δευτ. Για το πρόγραμμα COSMOTE Business Mobile Plus Π αυξάνεται η χρέωση για εθνικές κλήσεις ομιλίας προς Σταθερά, κινητά Cosmote και ενδο-εταιρικές κλήσεις από 0,0031 ευρώ/δευτ. σε 0,0035ευρώ/δευτ., η χρέωση για κλήσεις προς κινητά από 0,0050 ευρώ/δευτ. σε 0,0055ευρώ/δευτ. Για το πρόγραμμα COSMOTE Business Mobile Βασικό αυξάνεται η χρέωση για εθνικές κλήσεις ομιλίας από 0,0049 ευρώ/δευτ. σε 0,0054ευρώ/δευτ.Αντίστοιχα για *αυξάνεται χρέωση για αποστολή γραπτών μηνυμάτων προς εθνικά δίκτυα από 0,1251 ευρώ/SMS σε 0,14 ευρώ/SMS* στα Προγράμματα COSMOTE Business Mobile Βασικό, COSMOTE BUSINESS, COSMOTE BUSINESS PLUS και COSMOTE Business Mobile Plus Π.Η χρέωση για Διεθνείς κλήσεις ομιλίας και video-κλήσεις αυξάνεται στην Ζώνη 1, Ζώνη 2A, Ζώνη 2Β, Ζώνη 2C και Ζώνη 3 από 0,6548€/δευτ σε 0,6900€/δευτ , στη Ζώνη 4 από 1,2648€/δευτ σε 1,3500€/δευτ, στη Ζώνη 5 από 1,6672€/δευτ σε 1,8600€/δευτ , στη Ζώνη 6 από 2,428€/δευτ σε 2,700€/δευτ, στη Ζώνη 7 από 1,8757€/δευτ σε 2,100€/δευτ στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Business Mobile Value 25 έως COSMOTE Business Mobile Value 45, COSMOTE Business Mobile προς Όλους 100 έως COSMOTE Business Mobile προς Όλους 10.000.Η χρέωση για Διεθνείς κλήσεις ομιλίας και video-κλήσεις αυξάνεται στην Ζώνη 1, Ζώνη 2A, Ζώνη 2Β, Ζώνη 2C και Ζώνη 3 από 0,5590€/δευτ σε 0,6900€/δευτ , στη Ζώνη 4 από 1,0733€/δευτ σε 1,3500€/δευτ, στη Ζωνη 5 από 1,6672€/δευτ σε 1,8600€/δευτ , στη Ζώνη 6 από 2,428€/δευτ σε 2,700€/δευτ, στη Ζώνη 7 από 1,8757€/δευτ σε 2,100€/δευτ., στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Business Mobile 100 έως COSMOTE Business Mobile 5.000, COSMOTE BUSINESS 200 ΠΑΛ έως COSMOTE BUSINESS 1200 ΠΑΛ, COSMOTE Business Mobile Απεριόριστα με Ιnternet 25 έως COSMOTE Business Mobile Απεριόριστα με Ιnternet 80, COSMOTE BUSINESS ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ με Internet 25 ΠΑΛ έως COSMOTE BUSINESS ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ με Internet 150 ΠΑΛ, COSMOTE Business Mobile Απεριόριστα 20 έως COSMOTE Business Mobile Απεριόριστα 120, COSMOTE Business Mobile Plus 100 έως COSMOTE Business Mobile Plus 1.000,COSMOTE BUSINESS-I 30 έως COSMOTE BUSINESS-I 130, COSMOTE Business Mobile Europe 60 έως COSMOTE Business Mobile Europe 110, COSMOTE Business Mobile Βασικό, COSMOTE BUSINESS, COSMOTE BUSINESS PLUS και COSMOTE BUSINESS Mobile Plus Π.Η χρέωση αποστολής Διεθνών Μηνυμάτων αυξάνεται από 0,1984€/SMS σε 0,2200€/SMS στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Business Mobile Value 25 έως COSMOTE Business Mobile Value 45, COSMOTE Business Mobile προς Όλους 100 έως COSMOTE Business Mobile προς Όλους 10.000, COSMOTE Business Mobile 100 έως COSMOTE Business Mobile 5.000, COSMOTE BUSINESS 200 ΠΑΛ έως COSMOTE BUSINESS 1200 ΠΑΛ, COSMOTE Business Mobile Aπεριόριστα με Ιnternet 25 έως COSMOTE Business Mobile Απεριόριστα με Ιnternet 80, COSMOTE BUSINESS ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ με Internet 25 ΠΑΛ έως COSMOTE BUSINESS ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ με Internet 150 ΠΑΛ, COSMOTE Business Mobile Απεριόριστα 20 έως COSMOTE Business Mobile Απεριόριστα 120, COSMOTE Business Mobile Plus 100 έως COSMOTE Business Mobile Plus 1.000,COSMOTE BUSINESS-I 30 έως COSMOTE BUSINESS-I 130, COSMOTE Business Mobile Europe 60 έως COSMOTE Business Mobile Europe 110, COSMOTE Business Mobile Βασικό, COSMOTE BUSINESS, COSMOTE BUSINESS PLUS και COSMOTE BUSINESS Mobile Plus Π.

Για τα Προγράμματα COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control:
Η χρέωση για εθνικές κλήσεις ομιλίας και video-κλήσεις εντός Ελλάδος προς όλα τα εθνικά δίκτυα σταθερής και κινητής τηλεφωνίας (γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς και αριθμούς κινητής τηλεφωνίας) μετά την κατανάλωση των δωρεάν λεπτών στα προγράμματα συμβολαίου για Επαγγελματίες αυξάνεται από 0,0071€/δευτ σε 0,0077€/δευτ και η εθνική χρέωση αποστολής γραπτών μηνυμάτων από 0,1512€/SMS σε 0,16€/SMS στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control Value 25 έως COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control Value 30 , COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control προς Όλους 25 και COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control προς Όλους 30.Η χρέωση για εθνικές κλήσεις ομιλίας και video-κλήσεις εντός Ελλάδος προς όλα τα εθνικά δίκτυα σταθερής και κινητής τηλεφωνίας (γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς και αριθμούς κινητής τηλεφωνίας) μετά την κατανάλωση των δωρεάν λεπτών στα προγράμματα συμβολαίου για Επαγγελματίες αυξάνεται από 0,0053€/δευτ σε 0,0064€/δευτ και η εθνική χρέωση αποστολής γραπτών μηνυμάτων από 0,1330€/SMS σε 0,16€/SMS στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control Value 20 ΠΑΛ εώς COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control Value 30 ΠΑΛ και COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control προς Όλους 30 ΠΑΛ.Η χρέωση για εθνικές κλήσεις ομιλίας και video-κλήσεις εντός Ελλάδος προς όλα τα εθνικά δίκτυα σταθερής και κινητής τηλεφωνίας (γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς και αριθμούς κινητής τηλεφωνίας) μετά την κατανάλωση των δωρεάν λεπτών στα προγράμματα συμβολαίου για Επαγγελματίες αυξάνεται από 0,0047€/δευτ σε 0,0056€/δευτ και η εθνική χρέωση αποστολής γραπτών μηνυμάτων από 0,1240€/SMS σε 0,16€/SMS στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control 10 έως COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control 30.Η χρέωση για Διεθνείς κλήσεις ομιλίας και video-κλήσεις αυξάνεται στην Ζώνη 1 από 0,5565€/δευτ σε 0,6600€/δευτ , στη Ζώνη 2A από 0,8066€/δευτ σε 0,9600€/δευτ, στη Ζώνη 2Β και Ζώνη 2C από 0,8941€/δευτ σε 0,9600€/δευτ, στη Ζώνη 3 από 0,9316€/δευτ σε 1,020€/δευτ , στη Ζώνη 4 από 1,3693€/δευτ σε 1,4900€/δευτ, στη Ζώνη 5 από 1,8632€/δευτ σε 1,9600€/δευτ , στη Ζώνη 6 από 2,6072€/δευτ σε 2,810€/δευτ. στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control Value 25 έως COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control Value 30 , COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control προς Όλους 25 έως COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control προς Όλους 30, COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control Value 20 ΠΑΛ έως COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control Value 30 ΠΑΛ και COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control προς Όλους 30 ΠΑΛ και COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control 10 έως COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control 30Η χρέωση αποστολής Διεθνών Μηνυμάτων αυξάνεται από 0,2294€/SMS σε 0,2400€/SMS στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control Value 25 έως COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control Value 30 , COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control προς Όλους 25 έως COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control προς Όλους 30, COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control Value 20 ΠΑΛ έως COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control Value 30 ΠΑΛ και COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control προς Όλους 30 ΠΑΛ και COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control 10 έως COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control 30.

Σημειώνεται ότι οι αλλαγές παγίων των προγραμμάτων που αναφέρονται στη παρούσα ανακοίνωση θα εφαρμοστούν μετά την 25/04/2017, με έναρξη την πρώτη τιμολόγηση κάθε συνδρομητή μετά την ανωτέρω ημερομηνία.

*Οι συνδρομητές όλων των προγραμμάτων που αναφέρονται παραπάνω έχουν το δικαίωμα να καταγγείλουν τη σύμβασή τους αζημίως (εξαιρούνται τυχόν υπόλοιπα επιδότησης συσκευών ή τερματικού εξοπλισμού), εντός 1 μηνός από τη δημοσίευση της παρούσας.*

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες καλέστε την Εξυπηρέτηση Πελατών της COSMOTE (13888 με χρέωση 0,19€/κλήση από κινητό COSMOTE) ή την Εξυπηρέτηση Εταιρικών Πελατών Σταθερής & Κινητής Ομίλου ΟΤΕ στο 13818 (χωρίς χρέωση από εταιρικό κινητό COSMOTE).Η χρέωση για κλήσεις προς τον αριθμό 13888 από άλλα δίκτυα είναι σύμφωνα με τον τιμοκατάλογο του παρόχου του καλούντος.
Σε όλα τα ανωτέρω ποσά συμπεριλαμβάνεται Φ.Π.Α. 24%. 

Πηγή: Ανακοίνωση Cosmote 24/2/2017 (Ανακοινώσεις Cosmote)

----------

